# Pritchett netwrap



## Ginger (Jul 6, 2015)

Has anyone used the netwrap made in the USA from them.Is it as good and reliable as the China made wrap.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Ginger said:


> Has anyone used the netwrap made in the USA from them.Is it as good and reliable as the China made wrap.


I've never heard those two adjectives used in anything made in China.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ginger said:


> Has anyone used the netwrap made in the USA from them.Is it as good and reliable as the China made wrap.


It's not as heavy as the China made.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've used both. As Cy says, the USA stuff isn't as heavy. I had to adjust my tension on a Vermeer N baler if I switched between the two. Both are good though, its just the Chinese stuff is thicker.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Have only used the Chinese, never a problem, even at less than 2 wraps (alfalfa or alfalfa/grass). Some dumb person set the baler too low on wraps (trying to be too cheap maybe?), but have gone back to 2.25 wraps.

Larry


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

So i have a vermeer rancher baler and have been running 67'' x7000' vermeer net.
Just changed my brake pad and adjusted everything back to factory specs and have spring in middle hole. Finally getting edges covered and net is going on nice.

I want to say i pay about 250 a roll. Been thinking about using cheaper net but dont want to have problems or readjust everything.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What business sells the China made net? What color is it?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> What business sells the China made net? What color is it?


Pritchett brand,who I work for.

There is more then 1 plant in China that makes net.

Mostly green with 3 whites stripes in center.But we have Blue,Red and White also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

StxPecans said:


> So i have a vermeer rancher baler and have been running 67'' x7000' vermeer net.
> Just changed my brake pad and adjusted everything back to factory specs and have spring in middle hole. Finally getting edges covered and net is going on nice.
> 
> I want to say i pay about 250 a roll. Been thinking about using cheaper net but dont want to have problems or readjust everything.


Only time you need to loosen net brake is with light,weak net.I tighten mine some to put netwrap on tighter to hold bale shape better and to shed water useing Pritchett.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Pritchett brand,who I work for.
> 
> There is more then 1 plant in China that makes net.
> 
> Mostly green with 3 whites stripes in center.But we have Blue,Red and White also.


I think of the colors as:

Green as Michigan State U,

Blue as U of Michigan,

Red for U of Nebraska (according to JJ, not Ohio State red ),

White for IDK, (perhaps, Penn State away ).

Larry


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

How much is a 67" x 7000' roll of that net?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

StxPecans said:


> How much is a 67" x 7000' roll of that net?


$190 a roll plus shipping.It will be going up again after Jan 1 because of Tariff

To keep cost per roll down shipping full pallets of 20 is best


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I was wrong vermeer net is 229$ guess it isnt worth switching.


----------

